# Hi friends



## DUROAMORIRE (Feb 23, 2006)

*Hi friends are happy to belong to this forum,I am 28 years old I am Italian and practical bodybuilding from 2 years hung 156 lbs and 178 are tall*


----------



## section8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2006)

_Welcome to IM 

First lesson in english, the "Hi friends" sounds gay. _


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> First lesson in english, the "Hi friends" sounds gay. _




Welcome to IM and listen to Vieope.  He's an expert on gayness.


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 23, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Welcome to IM
> 
> First lesson in english, the "Hi friends" sounds gay. _



Learn Italian then.


----------



## DUROAMORIRE (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks for the welcome lighthouse more attention with my English


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 23, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2006)

DUROAMORIRE welcome to IM!


----------



## DUROAMORIRE (Feb 23, 2006)

> DUROAMORIRE welcome to IM!


grazie-thanks


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Learn Italian then.


_I speak italian.  

pizza _


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 25, 2006)

DUROAMORIRE welcome to IM!


----------



## DUROAMORIRE (Feb 25, 2006)

> DUROAMORIRE welcome to IM!


----------



## MyK (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------



## GFR (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

